# Japanese Beetle



## novice2 (Jul 26, 2005)

Help! The Japanese Beetles are chomping up the leaves on my ornamental trees, Weeping White Fountain Cherry, also working on plants. Local Extension Office says next yr. will be worse and I should use granular insecticide in the next two wks to prevent them from going into ground and laying eggs. Any other suggestions?
Novice2


----------



## diltree (Jul 26, 2005)

Dendrex-injections....by arbor-tech, availible at sherill arborists supplies, and i believe the chemical is not restricted


----------



## novice2 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Japaneese Beetles*

Thanks for info. you are way over my head as spraying and dusting is as far as I have gone with insecticides. Could you tell me about injections?
Thanks
Novice2


----------



## arboromega (Aug 11, 2005)

well j beetle should be done by now but ou can do a ground injection with imidacloprid (merit) until about early march and still get some protection. you need imidacloprid, a tank, and something to inject or drench the soil with.


----------



## treesurgeon (Aug 11, 2005)

diltree said:


> Dendrex-injections....by arbor-tech, availible at sherill arborists supplies, and i believe the chemical is not restricted



yea, i should have ordered from sherill. ordered products on july 21st, and still no box. called yesterday and they dont even have my order. said they were probably lost on a 3by5 card. so i reorder today and they said three days to ship. tried to ask for 10% off because of the mix up, no way, i have to order something like 5 cases of the same crap to get any discount. then later in the day the lady at arbortech calls and says she cant process my order until she gets my security code on my credit card. and what do you know, i get the message after they close. like its the first time they took cards for payments. 
what the hell, you would have thought it was their first day in business.
now im stuck waiting and my customers are growing impatient too. july 21st. come on people.


----------

